# sutures in my BOB



## THETOOLMAN (Jul 3, 2009)

I have an assortment of sutures in my BOB. I see that some have a "DATE" on them I guess that is a USE BY DATE?? Can you tell me what might go bad on them? 
Also I think i might just go and get a suture stapler I need advice & places to buy them ALSO how to use them ECT..
Thank you 
THETOOLMAN


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't know. A medical supplier would be able to tell you and hook you up with the stapler and instructions on how to use them.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

In my world, the date on the package is the date after which the company will no longer guarantee that the suture is sterile. Old suture may break more easily, but in a survival situation I would still use it if it were out of date.


----------



## sp121988 (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, here we go... First off, suturing is not as simple as it may seem. Not only do you have to know what type of knot to use, but you also have to know what type of suture to use, how to properly re-approximate the wound edges, how to anesthetize the wound sufficiently, how to and how not to use any local anesthetics, as well as how to create and maintain a sterile field. That said, it is not impossible to learn. Really the hardest part is creating and maintaining a sterile field.

Suture Sizes:
(6-0) facial lacs, "sensitive" areas
(5-0) low tension areas of the hands and toes
(4-0) everything else

Suture Materials:
(Nylon) external sutures that will not be buried in the skin
(Polysorb, etc.) external sutures that will be buried by the skin
(DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT) anything internal, unless you're a surgeon


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

sp121988 said:


> .
> 
> (DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT) anything internal, unless you're a surgeon


Or a Surgical Assistant, Physician's Assistant, Nurse Practitioner, Registered Nurse First Assistant, or Scrub Tech First Assistant.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Last December was the first time I've ever needed stitches (other than internal ones for minor surgery once as a kid). I took off the tip of my left pinkie by pinching it between the log I was throwing into the truck bed and the edge of the bed where the tailgate seats when it is up. I had mechanic's gloves on and it broke the bone and smashed through everything else except for the very bottom skin of my finger, where the prints are. 

I was rushed by my wife to the hospial where I got 5 stitches to put it back into place. The stitches were done professionally and I healed up pretty good. Couple pretty cool scars, my fingernail is shaped a little funny now, and I have some minor nerve damage (spot about half the size of a dime that has no feeling). I was lucky. 

I REALLY wouldn't want to try to reattach that in an emergency situation. I'd have probably just taken it the rest of the way off. Since I live close-less than 20 minutes-from that hospital (there's a closer one but it sucks) no time was lost and they had me sewn up and on antibiotics and some heavy pain meds in short order. 

I understand that preparedness is preparing for EXACTLY that type of thing. I realize that all of us on here, at least a little bit, think that those hospitals may not be there some day. That one experience taught me volumes about being careful and how anything can happen at any time. Ironically, if TSHTF we will all be doing more physical labor than ever, using tools and practices that are often inherently dangerous. 

I've spent many hours wondering about how I'd have come along without the last third of that pinkie, and what I'd have done if I was on my own. I can tough out the pain, but how would I have fared without the antibiotics? Would it have gotten infected or gone gangrenous? How long would it have taken to heal? I still shudder when I think about it.

Some of you guys are combat vets and cops and are trained to deal with (and probably have dealt with) bullet wounds, knife wounds, tropical fevers, frostbite, and God knows what else. You probably laugh at this relatively minor injury making me think so much, as well you have the right to.

I guess my whole point is- I hope like hell I never have to stitch myself or my family up because there is no place to go. I'm not ready at this point to carry sutures and don't know if I will be any time soon. If you want to carry them God bless you-you have stronger guts than me.

That said, I was just another day at work for the PA that did the work and the MD that did the finishing touches. Makes ya think...


----------



## TomChemEngineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm assuming we are talking about a SHTF scenario, so I have some sutures in my Medical Kit. I hope I never have to use them, as outlined so well above. ONly if they are needed and if there is NOBODY ELSE around that can do it would I even attempt suturing, but it is good to know that I could bumble my way through it if really needed. It would be ugly and leave nasty scars and would need a course of antibiotics afterwards. I have practiced, though, and I do carry them in the kit along with the Minor Surgery kit containing forceps, tweezers, scalpel, etc etc. . Most wounds can be closed with Steri-Strips or butterflies with adequate pressure wraps, at least until I get them back to a medic. If no medic is available, well, then we do the best we have and trust that our training and equipment is up to the task.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Superglue with butterfly strips or steri strips will work for smaller wounds that do not require a lot of sutures. You can find the medical staplers here:

http://www.suturedirect.com/product/35R-Skin-Stapler-35R-Sterile/Skin-Staplers

The disposabe staplers are less than $8.00


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

Companies like Nite Light also sell staple guns etc. for people who hog hunt with dogs. If you know any one that hog hunts that way it could be a good way to get some practice in with one too.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

katfish said:


> Companies like Nite Light also sell staple guns etc. for people who hog hunt with dogs. If you know any one that hog hunts that way it could be a good way to get some practice in with one too.


Yepper we keep a stable gun for are dogs while hog hunting and one for are selfs, with sutures too. Those little piggies sure can cut you up fast.
But for anything major that might happen large wounds we can numb it up a bit too.


----------

